# Looking for RCI Cabo San Lucas resorts that are Non- All inclusive



## terces (Sep 29, 2019)

We are headed to Cabo in a few weeks and will spend part of our time in the Fiesta Americana on an HGVC points booking.  This is our first trip to FA and we thought we had hit the jackpot with a non-AI resort but unfortunately they are now making all inclusive mandatory for HGVC as of 2011 

We have both HGVC and RCI Platinum points.

While we are there we would like to look at other Cabo resorts that are not all inclusive mandatory and have kitchens.  Can anyone give us the names of RCI, non-AI resorts with kitchens in Cabo?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 29, 2019)

terces said:


> While we are there we would like to look at other Cabo resorts that are not all inclusive mandatory and have kitchens.  Can anyone give us the names of RCI, non-AI resorts with kitchens in Cabo?


I believe that all three Pueblo Bonito resorts in Cabo are optional for all-inclusive and all have kitchens.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 29, 2019)

Playa Grande on Solmar Beach is another optional all-inclusive.

Raintree's Club Regina in the corridor is another one.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 29, 2019)

Villa del Palmar and Villa del Arco are non-mandatory ai with exchanges but often listed as mandatory with extra vacations.

Portfinio, Tesoro, Playa Grande, Sol Mar, Publo Bonitos and Villa del Palmar are ai non-mandatory. The Fiesta Americana is listed as non-mandatory but I think that is changing soon.

Have you considered looking at the corridor or SJD ?

Bill


----------



## Katty (Sep 30, 2019)

I own at Fiesta Americana - I guess that is why AI is optional for us.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi terces,

I did a search for Cabo Resorts that are not all inclusive or are all inclusive optional. I have listed what has availability in RCI Points as of this evening.

There are more resorts in Cabo and San Jose del Cabo that you will find in the RCI Directory. Sometimes they show up as available or sometimes they never show up in searches.

Start with a search of the resort directory, narrow it down to the area you want, then check if the resort is , non AI, all inclusive or AI Optional. One resort may have a few codes, so be sure to check all the codes for the “Optional All Inclusive” RCI Resort Code.

https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/landing 


*Fiesta Americana Vacation Club At Cabo Del Sol (#5239) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico * (All Inclusive Optional Code)*
Website

*Hacienda del Mar Resort (#3622) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Marina Fiesta Resort (#2474)* (All Inclusive Optional Code)
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Playa Grande Resort (#4364)* (All Inclusive Optional Code)
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Portofino Resort at Marina View Villas (#5318) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Pueblo Bonito Resort At Sunset Beach (#5704) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Pueblo Bonito Resort Los Cabos (#2357) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Pueblo Bonito Rose Spa & Resort (#4110) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Sirena del Mar by Welk Resorts (#WLK8) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Tesoro Los Cabos (#2287) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico
Website

*Villa del Palmar Cabo San Lucas (#3165) *
*



*​Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur   Mexico*  (All Inclusive Optional)*
Website


----------



## chemteach (Oct 5, 2019)

We have stayed at Hacienda Del Mar, Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach, and Playa Grande.  All are very nice.  The Playa Grande is right in town.  You might want to also consider staying up in San Jose Del Cabo.  Really nice town!  the Cabo Azul, Grand Mayan, and Worldmark Coral Mar are all there.  I haven't seen the Coral Mar Resort, but Cabo Azul and the Grand Mayan are both really nice.  You might be able to do a direct trade with a Diamond Resorts owner or a Worldmark owner into Cabo Azul / Coral Mar.


----------



## bankr63 (Oct 10, 2019)

We stayed at Grand Mayan a few years ago and enjoyed it, but opted for PBSB last year because, although GM is not AI mandatory, their resort fees are pretty close to the AI fees at other resorts.  PBSB was very nice, but a bit expensive on resort if you are not on the AI.  Some food and drink are reasonable, but others are stupidly expensive - my wife's margarita at poolside bar came out to about C$20 (US$15ish) for one drink.  

Tough decisions though - we enjoyed SJD much more than CSL as destination towns, but I think PBSB was a much nicer resort.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 3, 2019)

We have stayed at Hacienda Del Mar (2 weeks), Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach (Five weeks), Playa Grande (two weeks) and Grand Mayan (one week). 

Playa Grande was the best location and nicest rooms. PBSB was the best resort/amenities and pools, Hacienda Del Mar was isolated with dated rooms (all are renovated now I think) but we still enjoyed it a lot. It was very cute with some nice restaurants and a somewhat swimmable beach. 

I go to Mexico for the outdoor space and the balcony area is high on my list. Playa Grande and PBSB give you the best chance of a good balcony and ocean view based on the resort layout. Breakfast every morning watching the boats and whales, happy hour from 4pm til sunset every afternoon and every lunch and supper outside. That’s my Mexico!!!!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for posting the list. We like Cabo because it is an easy flight from California.

I noticed that Playa Grande is owned by Solmar. How does that compare to Grand Solmar Lands' End which is an II property?

Is Cabo Azul an II property?

We stayed twice at Grand Fiesta Americana. Once via RCI and once with HGVC internal trade. Nice resort but the beach is unswimmable and the AI has gotten very expensive. AI is optional though.  It is in a gated golf community so if you like to run or walk there are some nice places to safely do this around the golf course.

We are looking forward to trying some new resorts. On our list are the By Hilton Club Timeshares located in a wing of the Hilton Los Cabos which is scheduled to open next year, or one of the above RCI choices. There are many nice resorts in the Cabo SL and SJC areas.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Is Cabo Azul an II property?
> .


I believe it is. We rented a unit from a Tugger a few years ago & really liked the place. The pool was huge with lots of comfortable lounges. We enjoyed the onsite restaurants & it was within easy walking distance to the town square & other restaurants.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> ...
> 
> Is Cabo Azul an II property?
> 
> ...



It is - Resort code MCZ.


----------



## Cyclone (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello, I'm an owner at Paradisus Los Cabos (formerly Melia LosCabos before hurricane Odile).  It is located on the corridor at pretty much the only swimmable beach, which is next to the Hilton. It id AI optional. I was just there a couple weeks ago. I  don't know about the 2 bedroom units, but the 1 bedroom units are adjoining hotel rooms. It is possible the 2BDR has kitchen because it is 3 rooms connected.  Although the AI is optional, you cannot even purchase as much as a cup of coffee at hotel, so you are almost forced into it.  That was not what the agreement was at all 24 years ago when I bought in.  It is a lovely resort with great service, nonetheless.


----------



## stimbo (Jan 4, 2020)

We just returned from a week's stay at Playa Grande.  Very nice place.  Their AI is optional and not too costly (~$90/day/person).  Since PG is next to the town and marina restaurants, we opted to do the AI for 4 days and explore Cabo (and San Jose) for the remainder of our stay.  Only (minor) gripe is that you cannot swim at the ocean beach.  However, we found a cozy local beach within a 10 minute walk.


----------



## Dommt (Jan 4, 2020)

[_Message text deleted. Advertising is NOT permitted in public posts to this forum. Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules. To learn how to initiate a private conversation click here._]


----------



## jules54 (Jan 7, 2020)

Cabo Villas Beach Resort
Best location on Medano Beach
The one bedrooms have kitchens
Lots of construction for the last few years. I think it might be done by now.


----------



## Dommt (Jan 7, 2020)

Dommt said:


> [_Message text deleted. Advertising is NOT permitted in public posts to this forum. Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules. To learn how to initiate a private conversation click here._]


Sorry,  my bad.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 7, 2020)

We were in Cabo a few weeks ago and I wouldn't stay anywhere from the Club Cascadas to the Marina. This area is so crowded. The cruise ship passengers can walk down the beach as the new maria malecon extends to the beach. There is a small pond between Club Cascadas and the Villa del Arco which seems to buffer tourists. It seems like the beach in front of the resorts from the marina to Club Cascadas has shrunk and there are way more people trying to use what is left of it.

Bill


----------



## SHG (Jan 8, 2020)

Huh? Why has no one mentioned Casa Dorada on Medano Beach? This is probably the nicest resort on Medano Beach (the best/only swimmable beach in Cabo). I have stayed there once and was amazed.... We like the location, (center of Medano Beach), and loved the resort. All rooms have great ocean views... Even thought about trying to buy there, until I found out it is a expensive travel club, not a direct ownership.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 8, 2020)

Also Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach. It’s located on the pacific so no swimmable beach. The rooms are gorgeous and great pools and restaurants and deli. Located on the hill out of Cabo. Free shuttles into PB resorts in town till 11 pm I think. Cab ride back not that bad if you want to stay late in town
Easier to book than other PB resorts.

i agree about the Casa Dorado on Medano. This is an II resort. Once we got an exchange during Thanksgiving here. It was the 3 bedroom Penthouse. My DIL called it the Mick Jagger Suite. Ocean front deck the width of room. Outdoor hot tub and even your own gas grill is brought in. This was a lucky exchange and don’t expect to see it again


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 8, 2020)

SHG said:


> Huh? Why has no one mentioned Casa Dorada on Medano Beach? This is probably the nicest resort on Medano Beach (the best/only swimmable beach in Cabo). I have stayed there once and was amazed.... We like the location, (center of Medano Beach), and loved the resort. All rooms have great ocean views... Even thought about trying to buy there, until I found out it is a expensive travel club, not a direct ownership.


Thanks for the tip. What is the RCI code for this? I just looked and could not find it.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 8, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the tip. What is the RCI code for this? I just looked and could not find it.


It is not an RCI resort. It is in II.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 8, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the tip. What is the RCI code for this? I just looked and could not find it.



Casa Dorada Medano Beach is II. I believe it is MBE. Great location and nice place but not nearly as nice as Cabo Azul.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 8, 2020)

Just looked up Casa Dorado on II. Looks like a nice resort. 4 stars in II. Good availability on Getaways and ACs, however it is showing a mandatory AI Fee of about $98/pp which would add $1400 on top of the room cost of the vacation if two travel. So unless this info in II is incorrect or limited to getaways, AI takes this resort out of the running.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 8, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Just looked up Casa Dorado on II. Looks like a nice resort. 4 stars in II. Good availability on Getaways and ACs, however it is showing a mandatory AI Fee of about $98/pp which would add $1400 on top of the room cost of the vacation if two travel. So unless this info in II is incorrect or limited to getaways, AI takes this resort out of the running.



Booking at Casa Dorada can be _*very*_ confusing. There are several resorts (4!) around Los Cabos that are called Casa Dorada. I know people who booked at totally different resorts when they thought they had booked at Casa Dorado at Medano Beach. The* Casa Dorada at Medano Beach (II Code: MBE) *doesn't require you to purchase the all-inclusive package. The location is outstanding if you want to be in the middle of Medano Beach, where the most popular beach bars and restaurants are located, and you can buy just about anything you want from local vendors - from trinkets to beach activities. If you're looking for a quiet beach getaway, I wouldn't book there. During school vacations especially, it can get crazy!


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes the Casa Dorada with the AI fee is actually where the new HGV property will be. There is a non AI code for that property. However, you want MBE, Casa Dorada Medano Beach. It is listed as an adults only resort. It is a great place if you like to party. Mango deck is directly in front of it on the beach. It can be very entertaining.

Our current favorite is Cabo Azul but Diamond added a resort fee which makes it less appealing.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 8, 2020)

@PamMo Thank you for clarifying I was looking at a different resort. Casa Dorada Cabo Real "DME"  Will note this major difference. MBE

@buzglyd you say, "Casa Dorada with the AI fee is actually where the new HGV property will be." Can you elaborate? Wasn't HGV going to be located in the existing Cabo Hilton? BTW...HGV has gone dark on this because they didn't mention this as a new resort for 2020 in a recent announcement. The hotel site doesn't mention this either. I am beginning to wonder if the deal fell through?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 9, 2020)

The one thing about Casa Dorado on Mendano Beach that might be a turn off are the three beach clubs and restaurants right in front of it on the beach. That and all of the people. Its a free for all on that end of the beach, imo. I would have fit right in back in my 30's and 40's but not so much now days. Other than that it is Cabo and the people watching would be great.

Bill


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 9, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @PamMo Thank you for clarifying I was looking at a different resort. Casa Dorada Cabo Real "DME"  Will note this major difference. MBE
> 
> @buzglyd you say, "Casa Dorada with the AI fee is actually where the new HGV property will be." Can you elaborate? Wasn't HGV going to be located in the existing Cabo Hilton? BTW...HGV has gone dark on this because they didn't mention this as a new resort for 2020 in a recent announcement. The hotel site doesn't mention this either. I am beginning to wonder if the deal fell through?


It’s on the same property as the Cabo Hilton. I haven’t stayed there. Just the Medano beach one. HGV has been pretty quiet about the Cabo property but keep in mind, nothing happens quickly in Mexico.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 9, 2020)

I think HGV bought a bunch of units at the Hilton near San Jose del Cabo to create a bunch of timeshare units. It really isn't a Cabo San Lucas property development, imo. Nice enough area being totally developed. The Mexican Government has offered huge tax breaks to developers to build this area so there is alot happening in the area.

Bill









						Hilton Grand Vacations Invests $41 Million in Hilton Los Cabos Beach and Golf Resort in Mexico
					

Hilton Grand Vacations Invests $41 Million in Hilton Los Cabos Beach and Golf Resort in Mexico



					www.businesswire.com
				






> ORLANDO, Fla.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Hilton Grand Vacations Inc. (NYSE:HGV) announces it has made a $41 million deposit to purchase 87 of the 375 hotel rooms within the Hilton Los Cabos Beach and Golf Resort in Los Cabos, Mexico, from a joint venture of partners including Trinity Real Estate Investments, LLC.
> 
> HGV plans to convert the 87 rooms into 74 timeshare units. The total project investment for the company is expected to be approximately $50 million, which includes the deposit, renovations and additional start-up costs.
> 
> HGV expects to obtain title to the units in the second quarter of 2019. Renovations are anticipated to begin immediately after the title is transferred. HGV also expects to add a sales center and commence sales by the end of 2019.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 28, 2020)

stimbo said:


> We just returned from a week's stay at Playa Grande.  Very nice place.  Their AI is optional and not too costly (~$90/day/person).  Since PG is next to the town and marina restaurants, we opted to do the AI for 4 days and explore Cabo (and San Jose) for the remainder of our stay.  Only (minor) gripe is that you cannot swim at the ocean beach.  However, we found a cozy local beach within a 10 minute walk.



I just booked Playa Grande for my husband and I, as well as a unit for our daughter and family, for May 2021.  I didn't realize that you could opt into the AI for only a few days.  What does the AI include?  Maybe we would consider it for 2 days or so, but water sports for me are out of the question  Did you feel safe there?  My husband is not a Mexico fan, but since our daughter will be with us, he was inclined to try it.  Additional, what do they have in the unit kitchen?  I have a 1 BR and our daughter a 2BR.  Is there a coffee pot and microwave at least?  I am hoping the resort is somewhat handicap accessible since I have ambulation issues.  I can do stairs if I have to, but the less the better!  Thank you so much.


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 28, 2020)

We stayed at Playa Grande and didn't use the AI at all.  The kitchen was well equipped.  We ate some meals on site on some at the marina.  We had a one bedroom suite.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 19, 2021)

rpennisi said:


> We stayed at Playa Grande and didn't use the AI at all.  The kitchen was well equipped.  We ate some meals on site on some at the marina.  We had a one bedroom suite.View attachment 25579


Hi.  Just following up on my post. Since  Covid and me needing a spinal fusion, we have been a little up in the air. Today is 2 weeks since my fusion, and I am ready to get out of here in 2 weeks!  We have the 1 BR. The minimum number of AI is 3 days. I am thinking of doing that mid week and eating out the rest of the time. Hopefully we are ok with the Covid issue but if I get stuck somewhere other then my own house, I will be fine!


----------

